# Scholarly articles refuting Egalitarianism



## Supersillymanable (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm currently studying Gender roles thoroughly, as it is something I think I need a firm grasp on, as I come across increasing amounts of people who take the egalitarianism position, including people I thought were theologically switched on... I'm sure I will come across more people who have taken that view, but also those who aren't sure and will probably need encouraging in what the Bible actually teaches. So with that in mind, I want to get my hands on the best scholarship available on the topic, to really get to grips with the arguments. 

I currently have: 

Recovering Biblical Manhood and Womanhood (piper and Grudem), Evangelical Feminism and Biblical Truth (Grudem), 

Countering the Claims of Evangelical Feminism (Grudem), Was Junia Really an Apostle: Re-examining Romans 16:9 (Wallace and Burer), 

Reassessing Junia: A Review of Eldon Epp's Junia: The First Woman Apostle (Burer), 

The Meaning of Kephale: The Evaluation of New Evidence, Real and Alleged (Grudem), 

A Critique of Feminist and Egalitarian Hermeneutics and Exegesis With Special Focus on Jesus' Approach to Women (Kostenburger)

The Inclusive Language Debate: A Plea for Realism (Carson).

Do any of you know of any good Published Papers on the subject that are thoroughly scholarly? Or any scholarly books on the subject? 

Thanks!

p.s I'm currently looking at this bookhttp://www.amazon.com/Women-Church-Analysis-Application-Timothy/dp/080102904X/ref=sr_1_21?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1357950853&sr=1-21

If anyone has any recommendations for it, or a cheap copy (it's a steep price for me at the moment), or somewhere I can get it for kindle, it'd be much appreciated...


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 11, 2013)

I know it is not directly related to what you asked, and I know many frown upon his continuationism of spiritual gifts, but here's a thought to consider:

If an egalitarian ever tries to use the women = prophetess argument, Wayne Grudem has pointed out, whatever else one may believe about prophesy today, that the office of prophet is not a leadership office in the church (elder is). Just a thought if someone tries to use the prophetess argument.


----------



## Wayne (Jan 11, 2013)

There was a rather good book on that topic edited by Tom Schreiner.
Just don't remember the title.

Edit: I think it was this one - Women in the Church: A Fresh Analysis of 1 Timothy 2:9-15, revised

also, don't overlook the work of Dr. George Knight, III


----------



## FenderPriest (Jan 11, 2013)

I've found a number of good resources searching through the archives of the Journal of the Evangelical Theological Society. I'd also recommend Themelios.


----------



## Supersillymanable (Jan 12, 2013)

FenderPriest said:


> I've found a number of good resources searching through the archives of the Journal of the Evangelical Theological Society. I'd also recommend Themelios.



How would I search the journal's without it taking large amounts of time? Or would that be simply a task I'd have to do?


----------



## Supersillymanable (Jan 12, 2013)

Wayne said:


> There was a rather good book on that topic edited by Tom Schreiner.
> Just don't remember the title.
> 
> Edit: I think it was this one - Women in the Church: A Fresh Analysis of 1 Timothy 2:9-15, revised
> ...



Yeah, Schreiner's books was the one I linked in (faultily) to the p.s at the end of my message. I don't think I can afford it at the moment... I'll have a look into Dr. Knight III though..


----------



## FenderPriest (Jan 12, 2013)

Supersillymanable said:


> FenderPriest said:
> 
> 
> > I've found a number of good resources searching through the archives of the Journal of the Evangelical Theological Society. I'd also recommend Themelios.
> ...


Yes - you'll have to either do the hard work of going journal by journal (not as hard once you get in a routine) or be a member of the journal which gives you searchable features. I'd say go the free route and do the work.


----------



## Supersillymanable (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks Jacob. Went through a few this morning, downloaded a few articles. Do you (or anyoneelse), know of other good theological jounals online that you could get for free and will publish complemetarian papers?


----------



## arapahoepark (Jan 12, 2013)

seems you' ve got alot. cbmw.org used to have some free online books...not sure if they still do. one good one thats for lay people is by my minister alex strauch called equal yet different. i hear kevin deyoungs book freedom and boundaries is good as well.
journal wise go to cbmw.org


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 12, 2013)

https://www.cbmw.org/

I haven't checked it in a while but the last time I looked there are a ton of free resources there including journal articles and books. There is a smaller book on Gal. 3:28 too. It is Richard Hove's _Equality in Christ?_. It's available as a free PDF at CBMW too. 

While I haven't read the book or article(s) in question, do note that Wallace will perhaps make more concessions on this issue (as well as higher criticism, For what it's worth) than will the CBMW people, much less those who openly advocate patriarchy. Hopefully that's not the case with this article. But based on some other things I've read from him, he ends up with a conservative position more often than not, but it's sometimes arrived at through such a tortured process that at times one has little confidence that his students will remain conservative evangelicals.


----------

